# First Post 2004!



## horseUSA (Jan 1, 2004)

Well here comes yet another year hope you had a great new year (as I did).


----------



## Crazy (Jan 2, 2004)

Och, an' a happy Ne' Yea' tae yin an' aw!!!  

If I really must drop the heavy Scottish accent...

And a happy New year to you and all!!!


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 1, 2005)

Indeed, Hope you all have a good 2004! 8)


----------



## Nonskimmer (May 1, 2005)

Crazy said:


> Och, an' a happy Ne' Yea' tae yin an' aw!!!
> 
> If I really must drop the heavy Scottish accent...


Awww, g'wan wi'cha bye! Nu'in rawng wi' a bi' a da owd tung now an' den! 

And a belated Happy 2004!


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 1, 2005)

Sounds more like Welsh than Scottish


----------



## Nonskimmer (May 1, 2005)

Sorry, I was attempting to speak Newfie. It's been a little while.


----------



## evangilder (May 1, 2005)

Since 2004, by chance?


----------



## Nonskimmer (May 1, 2005)

More like '96. Ex-girlfriend. Long story. 
Of course, I work with enough of 'em so you'd think I'd have the lingo down pat by now.


----------



## evangilder (May 1, 2005)

Probably easier to speak, than to type.


----------



## Nonskimmer (May 1, 2005)

It sounds kinda vaguely Irish, but it's distinctly different.


----------



## evangilder (May 1, 2005)

Hmm, like Irish, with an added "eh"?


----------



## Nonskimmer (May 1, 2005)

More like "eh, wah?" in their case.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 2, 2005)

bloody hell it's 2005 already!!

i remeber when this thread was started for god's sake!!


----------

